# Aljazerra off MHz Network



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

MHz Network, which broadcasts on virtual channels 30.1 to 30.6 from Falls Church, Virginia and is picked up by many cable providers, is no longer carrying Aljazerra. The programming on that channel is now Blue Ocean Network, a self designated "privately owned" network from China, broadcast in English.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

sad to say, the old Al Jazeera English network is no longer available in the USA, and the new (US-focused) Al Jazeera America is only available right now, via Cable and Pay satellite.
There is a place on their website, to ask them to add it to FTA satellite, as well as your local Cable system.
Personally, I'd like to see AJ English and AJ America both on Galaxy-19 FTA.


----------

